# Skin absorbs make up?



## sensual (Mar 17, 2009)

My make-up never stays on, I tried several primers, different moisturizers, just everythig. When I put my make-up on in the morning it looks good, but when I get home from school or even when I did not even leave the house. It looks horrible. My face 'absorbs' (IDK what else to call it) the make-up and the foundation gets around my whiteheads and some little injuries (from picking on my face). I don't have oily skin, although I have blackheads and whiteheads but rarely a pimple. So it doesn't slide of my skin because of oil.

My mom has the same (she is 51). When she does her make-up in the morning it looks fine and after work almost everything is gone. 

Does someone has the same problem or a solution, because it really bothers me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





p.s. i found this on the web Is it possible that skin absorbs makeup? - Yahoo! Answers 
She has the same problem as me. 
p.p.s. Sorry for the bad English, I am from Europe


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm hoping someone might have an answer for this b/c I have the same problem.  It doesn't seem to matter what foundation I use, what primer, and/or if I use a moisturizer or not...it's aggravating!

Anyone???


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 17, 2009)

i also have the same problem, i always thought make-up maybe just does not last too long without touch-ups? it is sad because i tried literally every brand, even the high-end ones and it still does it to me.


----------



## enigma (Mar 17, 2009)

I only have that problem with my eyes, no matter what eyeshadow I use, it disapears within minutes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the moment I use Artdeco eyeshadow base and it helps, it still doesn't hold all day but it certanly helps e/s stay on for longer.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Mar 18, 2009)

I've got the same problem! It's the massive oiliness of my face that eats everything up.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2009)

This never happens to me anymore. I wear foundation without primer (and my skin is oily) but I dust some powder foundation on top lightly. Everything stays on better in a couple of sheer layers rather than one medium application and it works for me. I always use MUFE mat velvet+ sheerly plus whatever powder I happen to have at the moment. Ive tried MUFE, Mommy makeup, Clinique, CoverFX, NYC, Physician's Formula and none of them have ever disappeared.


----------



## CosmePro (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_This never happens to me anymore.* I wear foundation without primer* (and my skin is oily) but I dust some powder foundation on top lightly. Everything stays on better in a couple of sheer layers rather than one medium application and it works for me. I always use MUFE mat velvet+ sheerly plus whatever powder I happen to have at the moment. Ive tried MUFE, Mommy makeup, Clinique, CoverFX, NYC, Physician's Formula and none of them have ever disappeared._

 
So you're saying try without the primer huh?  hmmm...do you have larger pores?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CosmePro* 

 
_So you're saying try without the primer huh?  hmmm...do you have larger pores?_

 
Well you could try that. I don't have any issues with larger pores. I just find that the primers I've used haven't made any difference with staying power and I'd rather not wear a lot of face products since I already use 2 foundations.

Also if you just use powder, try applying setting powder first like a primer and then your foundation with a light dusting after.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Mar 18, 2009)

If I were you, I would try using an oil absorbing lotion just in case, because i dont think skin absorbs it as much as it dissolves it.  You may not have very oily skin, but your skin still produces oil.  I would try a combo of an oil control lotion, a good primer, and a lasting foundation formula like studio fix or revlon color stay or dior forever, and make sure you lightly dust it with some powder.  may I ask what do you use at the current time?


----------



## sensual (Mar 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxsgtigressxx* 

 
_If I were you, I would try using an oil absorbing lotion just in case, because i dont think skin absorbs it as much as it dissolves it. You may not have very oily skin, but your skin still produces oil. I would try a combo of an oil control lotion, a good primer, and a lasting foundation formula like studio fix or revlon color stay or dior forever, and make sure you lightly dust it with some powder. may I ask what do you use at the current time?_

 
I currenty use oil absorbing finishing powder (because I like the matte finish) but it doesn't make a difference. My skin is not oily or shiny but I do have some blackheads on my nose, and whiteheads on my chin.
I used to use MAC sculpt & shape foundation (and before that EDM), but that made my face look so gross. Now I use Maybelline dream satin liquid. I use Monistat anti chafing cream as a primer, doesn't really do anything (I also tried GOSH velvet primer, Mac prep+prime). Daycream; Nivea soft or AloeVera-Jojoba daycream (Before I used proactiv oil-free moisturizer because I thought my face was oily). 

I tried mixing my moisturizer with jojoba oil. I tried layering with moisturizers. I've tried MAC, Chanel, EDM, Maybelline. I always powder lightly after with mineral foundation or an MSFN. I apply my makeup with 187&188 dupes.
I tried using no primer, no moisturizer, no anything, nothing helps.

I am so ashamed of my makeup that I don't really go near anyone with my face.


----------



## sensual (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone..?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 19, 2009)

What are you using to apply everything? I find when I use my fingers it never looks nearly as nice as a brush.


----------



## statusmode (Mar 19, 2009)

Try using a good emollient moisurizer (I find that foundation sort of 'sticks' to it better) and mac's matte texture as a primer.. even though you don't have oily skin it could just be the answer to your problems.. it sort of creates a new surface for your makeup
and of course ALWAYS set your foundation w/ a powder before applying blush
I hope you find something that works for you!!! =]


----------



## BEA2LS (Mar 19, 2009)

some good points where raised, mine does last longer when i use a brush. for me, revlon colorstay is the best foundation i ever used but it still does not last through a work day, which makes me sad (I literally get scared when I see myself in the mirror on the way home, haha)


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 20, 2009)

Maybe its the environment you live in?  Where i live its very humid all year round and it just eats up my foundation, and i've tried a lot of the more popular primers and foundations but after 3-5 hours its all gone.. I also noticed throughout the day.. i touch my face a lot, i rest my hand on my cheek when im sitting on a chair, etc.. i think thats another major contributer.


----------



## sensual (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_What are you using to apply everything? I find when I use my fingers it never looks nearly as nice as a brush._

 
I use a 187 and a 188 dupe to apply my foundation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *statusmode* 

 
_Try using a good emollient moisurizer (I find that foundation sort of 'sticks' to it better) and mac's matte texture as a primer.. even though you don't have oily skin it could just be the answer to your problems.. it sort of creates a new surface for your makeup
and of course ALWAYS set your foundation w/ a powder before applying blush
I hope you find something that works for you!!! =]_

 
What would you recommend for moisturizer?
I do set my foundation with powder, yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xxManBeaterxx* 

 
_Maybe its the environment you live in? Where i live its very humid all year round and it just eats up my foundation, and i've tried a lot of the more popular primers and foundations but after 3-5 hours its all gone.. I also noticed throughout the day.. i touch my face a lot, i rest my hand on my cheek when im sitting on a chair, etc.. i think thats another major contributer._

 
I searched on the internet. I never thought of this. Today humidity was 71%, on Wikipedia it says above 60% is high. So I guess that I live in a high humid environment that I live in. 

What does that mean, for my skin? And what should I use, or is there no cure?

Btw- I never touch my face (I try never to) because I'm afraid it will make it worse.


----------



## sensual (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks guys for all your replies


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_I've got the same problem! It's the massive oiliness of my face that eats everything up._

 
i have extremely oily skin too. i use a primer and everything stays on for like even 15 hours. i'd have my makeup on by 10am, and i get off work at like 11pm, and don't wash off my face until like 1am cuz im lazy haha and it looks perfect right up until the point where i wash my face, but it's just oily.

i've been using a mattifying moisturizer too by LaRoche Posay (Effaclar M) and it cut down my oil levels a lot, but my makeup stays on just as good. so for me the oil levels never affected how well my makeup stayed on.

i've tried the Quo primer, and now im using the Gosh primer, they both keep my makeup on just a good. hmm...what foundation and primer do you use btw?? maybe the staying power isn't good for those particular brands?

do you exfoliate your skin and keep it well hydrated and moisturized? maybe dry skin sucks it up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maybe try MAC face and body? it's water based and water resistance, so maybe if it's humid, and you sweat, it won't be affected since it's water resistance? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just throwing out ideas....


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 21, 2009)

Ive had this problem ever since I moved to Las Vegas ( a year), and I have tried, EVERYthing.  I recently tried a combination of MUFE primer with Cargo cream foundation, and the MUFE HD Powder.  It WORKS!!  OMG, i was elated, my makeup lasted past 10 am. 

I definitely recommend trying this!

The foundation was $32 I think and I got samples of the foundation, and the powder was $30 iirc.  The woman at Sephora said that I could return everything if it didnt work, too... so try it!


----------



## sensual (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 

 
_Ive had this problem ever since I moved to Las Vegas ( a year), and I have tried, EVERYthing. I recently tried a combination of MUFE primer with Cargo cream foundation, and the MUFE HD Powder. It WORKS!! OMG, i was elated, my makeup lasted past 10 am. 

I definitely recommend trying this!

The foundation was $32 I think and I got samples of the foundation, and the powder was $30 iirc. The woman at Sephora said that I could return everything if it didnt work, too... so try it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Is this the foundation Cargo Cosmetics ?
Thanks for the recommendation. I don't know if they sell cargo foundations here @ sephora but I wil try to find it next weekend. Although it'se more expensive here.


----------



## melozburngr (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sensual* 

 
_Is this the foundation Cargo Cosmetics ?
Thanks for the recommendation. I don't know if they sell cargo foundations here @ sephora but I wil try to find it next weekend. Although it'se more expensive here._

 
Thats the one!!!  I got it at Sephora, so they should have it at yours?


----------

